

Can/do windows users move to mac? - yearsinrock

I have been  a windows user for the last seven years.I have used Ubuntu but not mac.
Do windows users ever feel a need to move to mac?
is it beneficial?<p>I am currently doing my undergrad cs studies,and so program in c/c++ ,vb ,matlab etc
======
zacharye
I'm a life-long PC user who has toyed with Mac briefly from time to time and
been somewhat impressed. The price points have always kept me away however.

Back in March I picked up a MacBook from MacMall (recommended) for my fiancee
and after using OS X a bit more regularly I can safely say that as soon as I
have a reason to pick up a new computer it will be a Mac.

I'm not a coder so I can't comment on using either OS for that purpose. What I
can say from my perspective is that it just works. Her MacBook doesn't freeze
or bog like every PC I've ever owned has on an almost daily basis. The layout
is smart and functions are user-friendly. Everything makes sense to her
(relative novice). As a result, she asks far fewer questions of me than she
did when she was using XP.

Of course everything is a matter of personal preference. I would suggest that
you take a good hour (at least) in an Apple Store and play with whichever
model caught your eye. My guess; you'll end up liking it.

------
brk
I think that Apple's growing market share would indicate that at least SOME
Windows users see the benefit in switching to Mac. I also wouldn't be shocked
to find that some Mac users have switched to Windows for whatever reason.

"Beneficial" is a matter of personal taste and requirements from your OS.

------
mechanical_fish
You've got to troll better than that. These waters have been fished out.

I'm sure Google can lead you to a couple hundred thousand examples. Try
searchyc.com as well. Try "paul graham mac". Find some mac developer blogs.

------
DabAsteroid
Here is what Paul Thurrott has to say:

<http://www.winsupersite.com/paul/whatiuse.asp>

 _I think it's important to keep any eye on the Apple side, though I've always
found Windows-based PCs to be more productive, given my work style (not to
mention my job). But it's not really about work: I just prefer Windows, sorry.
That said, Apple makes good stuff, and of course I'll be evaluating Leopard
soon._

